# Happy 2nd Birthday Rogan



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

A huge bundle of fun every day, so lucky to have him....


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realize he was younger than Agis (by three months). 

Happy Birthday Rogan!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I just don't understand how all these dogs keep getting older! I must sleep a lot more then I think I do!

Happy Birthday Big Guy!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rogan!!!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Crazy how fast time flies! I can’t believe Nadja’s turning two tomorrow! Happy birthday Rogan!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

NadDog24 said:


> Crazy how fast time flies! I can’t believe Nadja’s turning two tomorrow! Happy birthday Rogan!


Virtual litter mates!


----------



## ashleydemichele (Nov 11, 2021)

Happy happy birthday!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I spent the weekend at the lake with both dogs, a dusting of snow, 32 degrees overnight, tracked some turkeys through some nice empty-of-people forest, spent some time on the lake, we all crashed by 10:00 by the fire. I love the silence up there this time of year. Nothing phases these guys.


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday Rogan, 2 looks good on you!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> I spent the weekend at the lake with both dogs, a dusting of snow, 32 degrees overnight, tracked some turkeys through some nice empty-of-people forest, spent some time on the lake, we all crashed by 10:00 by the fire. I love the silence up there this time of year. Nothing phases these guys.


Sounds like an awesome birthday!


----------

